# Mil. Dot scopes for the .308...



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Who has some advice on how to use these "Mil. Dot's"....any info would be helpful!!!!!! I am shooting 168's at around 2550 fps....any info. would be nice..... :wink: Whats up???? How do I use those "little dots" on my scope??????? I would really like to know????? Plainsman???? Just wondering......thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never used a Mil. dot. scope before so I just want to know how??? I bought one at a local sporting goods store so I want to know the "proper" way to use it......... :wink: Any insite would be "greatly appreciated"....thanks....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have heard you can "aquire"' your range with them. How??? I wish I knew!!!! It would be a nice "back up" to the range finder. There has to be a formula....I just dont know what it is??? Help me please!!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.snipercountry.com/articles/R ... ilDots.asp

http://www.shooterready.com/lrsdemohi.html


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy,

I can do it, ain't real good at explaining it. Check out this site:

http://www.mildot.com/

good info and an interactive page that lets you practice.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess I wont mess around anymore. I know how to use one. I was just "fishing" for someone to "call me out". Hey, what can I say....this forum has gotten pretty boring. Nobody really bit.... dd:

Although huntin 1, that is a very good site!!! I have always done it the old fashion way. Either in my head or with a piece of scrach paper. That thing is handy as hell. I suppose it has been out there for a while. I might have to get one. Even though it kind of feels like cheating :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

farmerj,

Its slooooowwwww as hell here at work so I went to that shooterready site you put on here. Damn is that fun. Pretty damn realistic also!!!! Do you have the CD???? If so how do you like it??? You have peaked my interest!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

no, I don't have the CD. I spend a lot of time outside practicing the ranging and stuff that I was taught in Little Rock.

As to the mil-dot. I just use it alot and it is easier than you think. The important numbers are 1016 and 508 for your constants.

constant / size in mils gives you range in meters.

Constant is is for the width of a e-type siloute target. That target is 19.5 wide and 40 inches tall. The 508 is for the width. (this is important to remember.) The 1016 is for the height.

It got me close to use either of those figures and actually round to 500 or 1000 to do the math. It got me within 30-50 meters out to 600 meters. It resulted in first time hits with an M4 and an M14 in any case.

So why is the 508 so important to remember? The human torso is 19.5 inches wide on average. They average whitetail deer is also about 19 inches as well. I don't know about anyone else, bt I would have a hard time telling a half inch at 10 meters much less 100 or even 500 meters.

So if you have a whitetail that looks to be about 2 mils in your scope....he's about 250 meters out. Hold dead on for your shot and it will go in the boiler maker. That is your point blank range for most common calibers.

Now if he is only 1.5 mils in size...that would put him at about 330 yards. Hold high on the back to adjust for bullet drop. Wither that, or if you have a scope with target turrets on it at 1/4" clicks.....Just crank in the 8 clicks up to adjust for the target being outside the point blank range.

The scope is one thing.

being able to judge range ACCURATELY is the real talent as well as the ability to pick out a target.


----------

